# Looking for VPS in privacy oriented country.



## That IT guy (Apr 7, 2015)

I am looking for a small VPS in a privacy oriented country that will run OpenVPN. I do not need much RAM or storage and only need a stable connection on a good network. What is available?


----------



## fixidixi (Apr 7, 2015)

"*privacy oriented country*"

no such thing


----------



## telephone (Apr 7, 2015)

fixidixi said:


> "*privacy oriented country*"
> 
> no such thing


Exactly. To top it off, even if said country is "privacy oriented", the company could be the opposite. E.g. The company/owner could be US based.


----------



## fixidixi (Apr 7, 2015)

the only remaining question is how can someone be an "it guy" and even ask such thing? I'm no expert however its obvious to me..


----------



## Mayday (Apr 7, 2015)

Privacy is an illusion created by the men in black to lull people into a false sense of security. That being said what type of privacy exactly? If your communicating with the Taliban than there is no safe haven. If you are simply using torrents and want that type of privacy than Spain or Egypt may be worth a shot.


----------



## drmike (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, folks are being a tad on the futile of even trying side 

Privacy is an illusion like freedom.  It's attainable, but you have to be on your toes and ever vigilant.  It's a fight.

There is no point of purchase rule of thumb for online privacy, but there are some things you should be doing conceptually to try:

1.  Crypto up - use crypto that is complex and believed to be still be secure.

2.  Purchase in countries where freedom and privacy still seem to be a priority.  Clearly countries that imprison and exile whistleblowers and lock up journalists aren't spots you should be considering. Why?  Because freedom and privacy are in decay in such places.

3.  Purchase from company where ownership gives a crap and actually has experience with government inquiries. Most small hobby hosting companies have no experience dealing with such and wholesale hand anything over to anyone posing as an authority for any reason.

4. Purchase with cash, store cards, or e-coin payments.  Why?  Just a layer of distance away from you and yours.

5. Double up.  Nest two secure and ideally anonymous connections together.  A single connect is going to leak an IP attached directly to your ISP, phone, etc.

All of that won't do much if you are engaged in terrorism or porn of the child variety. 97% of the world would agree both should get you a proper ass kicking for such conduct.   But, all other use, research, online posting, etc. should be rather safe.  

You still even on VPN are going to be leaking private or identifiable printable details - like browser unique IDs, cookies from logins, etc.   You should run with javascript off, heavy block lists, etc.   Plus you should have a clean terminal for things like this and only for this.   A virtual machine can work.

A "better" approach is to just get the machine off of your LAN and run a remote desktop.   Something like x2go does well and is in an SSH connection.  So flow wise:

REAL COMPUTER ---> { VPN to freer location } ---> REMOTE x2go desktop in other 'freer location

You need (1) VPN account  + (1) VPS 

Spec wise, a 1GB VPS should suffice, I run such myself.  VPN has lots of options and companies who are acceptable for this use.

One company comes to mind for the VPS side as being proven and they have a recent location where privacy is better than in most countries:  BuyVM, Luxembourg.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 7, 2015)

> 2.  Purchase in countries where freedom and privacy still seem to be a priority.





> One company comes to mind for the VPS side as being proven and they have a recent location where privacy is better than in most countries:  BuyVM, Luxembourg.



...and after you purchase A VPS in a privacy friendly country or from a privacy friendly provider, go take a look at the submarine cable map and then spend the next few hours crying because the odds are to get from point A (you, your visitors) to point B (your new privacy friendly VPS) most communications are going to be passing through either the UK or US (and while the governments of the US and UK rank near the top of the prying eyes list, most countries aren't far behind so the odds are that somewhere between A and B some government will be trying to vacuum up all passing data).

http://submarinecablemap.com/


----------



## Nyr (Apr 7, 2015)

Liechtenstein is actually privacy oriented and has good connectivity, although not cheap or readily available.



Mayday said:


> If you are simply using torrents and want that type of privacy than Spain or Egypt may be worth a shot.



Connectivity in Egypt is not exactly great... and Spain is just like any other European country.

If he simply wanted to download TV shows, nearly any country in the world will do.


----------



## drmike (Apr 7, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> ...and after you purchase A VPS in a privacy friendly country or from a privacy friendly provider, go take a look at the submarine cable map and then spend the next few hours crying because the odds are to get from point A (you, your visitors) to point B (your new privacy friendly VPS) most communications are going to be passing through either the UK or US (and while the governments of the US and UK rank near the top of the prying eyes list, most countries aren't far behind so the odds are that somewhere between A and B some government will be trying to vacuum up all passing data).
> 
> http://submarinecablemap.com/


No doubt, absolutely true.  Like with idiotic ancient and should be extinct plaintext things like oh, HTTP, email, etc. the question is why be out in the open?  Crypto isn't today where it should be, but it's way better than plaintext free submitting your data to "authorities" just cause people are either stupid or just don't care. { only bad people go out of their way to disguise their online activities position that has become the lazy f'rs approach to computing }.

As I'm fond of saying, VPN is crypto'd.  Throw some more tunnels with crypto inside there, different crypts and different tech.  I mean what else are all these computing resources for  ?  Especially on desktops.... and where people are computer nerds....   You have as a lazy person and non complex, a VPN you can create at your edge behind your modem/ISP interface, you have another within on that desktop you can create.

Make the goobermint earn their take.  Crypto all the way just cause.


----------



## drmike (Apr 7, 2015)

Nyr said:


> Liechtenstein is actually privacy oriented and has good connectivity, although not cheap or readily available.


Indeed a good spot.  There are multiple European countries that appear to be alright.

We really need a thread on privacy and regulations in offshore locations often a hotspot for privacy concerned.


----------



## comXyz (Apr 7, 2015)

If I understand correctly, @OP was looking for the "offshore" VPS?


----------



## joepie91 (Apr 7, 2015)

The problem is that no matter what host you use or where they are located, you still have absolutely no guarantee or way to check that they are indeed "privacy-friendly". It could be a meaningless marketing bulletpoint for all you know - and usually, it is.


----------



## That IT guy (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe I should have been clearer but I was just looking for a VPS in a country that has _better_ privacy laws than the US. I thought places like Switzerland, Iceland, Netherlands and other places were what people used for such things...


----------



## joepie91 (Apr 8, 2015)

That IT guy said:


> Maybe I should have been clearer but I was just looking for a VPS in a country that has _better_ privacy laws than the US. I thought places like Switzerland, Iceland, Netherlands and other places were what people used for such things...


Yes, that's what they _use_ it for, but it is largely misguided. It's a lot of hype, very little substance. For starters, laws are just words - with increasing evidence that governments around the world are basically ignoring laws, it doesn't really matter how good the laws are, you're going to be screwed anyway.

For the Netherlands specifically: sorry to burst your bubble, but it's awful here from a privacy perspective. The Dutch government is one of the most invasive and privacy-violating ones in Europe, right along with that of the UK. The whole idea of the Netherlands being some kind of super liberal offshore haven is pretty much a myth. It hasn't been like that for at least 10-15 years, if not longer.


----------



## Mayday (Apr 8, 2015)

Nyr said:


> Liechtenstein is actually privacy oriented and has good connectivity, although not cheap or readily available.
> 
> Connectivity in Egypt is not exactly great... and Spain is just like any other European country.
> 
> If he simply wanted to download TV shows, nearly any country in the world will do.


Spain has a strong history of not cooperating with "information requests" even under threat of trade embargo.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Apr 8, 2015)

So you want privacy and cheap?

Well, those two don't work together.

You can have relatively good privacy, or cheap. Pick one.


----------



## William (Apr 12, 2015)

Mayday said:


> Spain has a strong history of not cooperating with "information requests" even under threat of trade embargo.


That times are over.


----------



## HN-Matt (Apr 12, 2015)

drmike said:


> Well, folks are being a tad on the futile of even trying side
> 
> Privacy is an illusion like freedom.  It's attainable, but you have to be on your toes and ever vigilant.  It's a fight.
> 
> There is no point of purchase rule of thumb for online privacy, but there are some things you should be doing conceptually to try...


I agree with this outlook in general. Privacy is an ongoing experiment in theory and practice. Just because NSA et al. have set a disgraceful precedent when it comes to the observer effect, doesn't mean everyone behaves that way.


----------



## Serveo (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Op,

We can deliver you with a VPS from our location in NL for VPN purposes. Please check our deal here on vpsboard: 

If you have any questions please send me a DM.


----------



## Serveo (Apr 17, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> For the Netherlands specifically: sorry to burst your bubble, but it's awful here from a privacy perspective. The Dutch government is one of the most invasive and privacy-violating ones in Europe, right along with that of the UK. The whole idea of the Netherlands being some kind of super liberal offshore haven is pretty much a myth. It hasn't been like that for at least 10-15 years, if not longer.


Not totally true, the ether is free for grab for intelligence agencies with a mandate by the government, yet these agencies have no jurisdiction on wired connections (like UTP, fiber or even COAX). If intelligence agencies want to tap a land line they have to get a court order to do this or the company cooperates on basis of "free will" with the intelligence agency in matter of national interest.


----------



## drmike (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll throw in here BuyVM's Luxembourg location. Decent privacy location + a company that gets customers privacy.

BuyVM over years as a customer has proven reliable and sensible about external inquiries.  Point there, I've hosted things crybabies on the internet haven't liked - whole suppression of free speech matters.  Internet crybabies have whined, sent DMCAs, etc.  

BuyVM folks just say something like 'We got another DMCA for you."

Since it's baseless bullying and legally neutered stupidity, in the shredder it goes.   They don't play ticket or email hockey with folks, they don't go leaking info, nor do they kick your butt as a customer.

BuyVM today does about zero to promote this fact and beneficial aspect of their operation.


----------



## William (Apr 25, 2015)

Yea, BuyVM LU is a good choice.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 26, 2015)

How is BuyVM in LU? I've got stuff in both their US locations and can't complain. Haven't had a need for a new VPS myself though, and in fact, am in the process of cancelling unused ones from various providers.


----------



## Sonwebhost (May 4, 2015)

Sonwebhost seams to be your best bet for that vps give us a lookup be glad to help you out, enjoy


----------



## MannDude (May 4, 2015)

Sonwebhost said:


> Sonwebhost seams to be your best bet for that vps give us a lookup be glad to help you out, enjoy


Did you even read the thread?


----------



## drmike (May 4, 2015)

Sonwebhost said:


> Sonwebhost seams to be your best bet for that vps give us a lookup be glad to help you out, enjoy


He's back....  Heavy sales mode [ON] every thread.  5 posts on his profile in the view all today.  One wasn't a sales job.  See: https://vpsboard.com/user/456-sonwebhost/

Tssk.


----------



## DomainBop (May 4, 2015)

> Sonwebhost seams to be your best bet for that vps give us a lookup be glad to help you out, enjoy


The Barbados Electronic Transactions Act protects data related to the "private affairs" of a person or business but I doubt that very many of the activities people typically use VPNs for would be protected by the ETA law.



> The Electronic Transactions Act, which applies to all persons generating, sending, receiving, storing or otherwise processing electronic records, provides that information that has been obtained under or by virtue of the provisions of this Act, relating to the private affairs of a natural person or to any particular business, must not be disclosed without the consent of that person.


Barbados has a proposed Data Protection act which is in the draft stage (see http://unpan1.un.org/intradoc/groups/public/documents/TASF/UNPAN024631.pdf) so it might be better for the OP to wait until the legislation is finalized before taking up any hosting in Bridgetown since the privacy legal situation is still unclear in the country.


----------



## mrblackhat (Aug 30, 2015)

For offshore vps hosting with high privacy policy go with linuxssdvps.com located in Europe (Bulgaria) . I'm currently using them they allow you to host pretty much everything except of course child p*rn , p2p, torrents , hacking/spamming. I'm currently using them now using their Business Pro plan running gaming server and some websites.  They also offer 500Gbps protection as extra if you are under DDOS . Keep in mind that they are offering semi-managed support. If you are noob with Linux/VPS you can go for fullmanaged +cPanel/WHM but I cant remember the price of it just check it out.   They accept Bitcoin PayPal & Skrill.  Only Linux  /cheers .

EDIT: Like all hosting providers they do follow their local laws


----------



## joepie91 (Aug 31, 2015)

Serveo said:


> joepie91 said:
> 
> 
> > For the Netherlands specifically: sorry to burst your bubble, but it's awful here from a privacy perspective. The Dutch government is one of the most invasive and privacy-violating ones in Europe, right along with that of the UK. The whole idea of the Netherlands being some kind of super liberal offshore haven is pretty much a myth. It hasn't been like that for at least 10-15 years, if not longer.
> ...


I live in the Netherlands, and am closely involved in (and keeping tabs on) activism and privacy here. It is absolutely true, and the authorities give absolutely no fucks about what is legal for them to do and what isn't (see also the "hacking back" scandal, for example). There are absolutely no repercussions whatsoever for Dutch agencies violating the laws on wiretapping legality.

The Netherlands looks good on paper, but the reality is different. It's also something that most of the population conveniently ignores (like the Dutch are generally very good at, also throughout history).


----------

